# Early pneumatic tire valve stem install



## mongeese (May 17, 2017)

Hello and thanks for viewing. I am trying to get info on how to install valve stems on the tubeless early tires. I will post some pictures in the thread and hopefully maybe you can as well. 
 Is vulcanization necessary?
 How do the replacement plates enter tire?
  Just a few questions to start the thread off.


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2017)

someone had directions on here with a kit they were selling?not too long ago...wish I saved it.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 17, 2017)

Never installed one, but here's a few NOS valves.


----------



## Rambler (May 23, 2017)

I have installed a few of these replacement stems, they work pretty well for single tube tires where the valve stem has torn out.  In order to install one of these replacement valve stems, the existing hole in the tire may need to be enlarged slightly to allow the metal plate to pass through but not too large or you will never get it to seal.  Make sure to clean the valve stem area of the rubber tire and replacement valve stem with a non-residue rubber cleaner such as, Xtra-Seal-Buffering-Solution, or also can be used are 3M 08984 General Purpose Adhesive Cleaner, lacquer thinner, or in a pinch, brake clean. The end result once properly cleaned is that the cleaner must leave the rubber surface with a flat black appearance, absolutely no shiny residue on the surface. Then apply plenty of tire cement to both act as lubrication while forcing the replacement stem metal plate through the tire hole and also will seal the valve stem once clamped.  Make sure to align the long direction of the oval metal plate parallel with the tire.  Add some more rubber cerement around the top surface of the tire before installing the replacement stem top plate and then tighten the nut until the rubber is clamped very securely between the two plates. Important! - Leave it alone for a few hours for the rubber cement to cure before applying any air pressure. I have successfully repaired a few single tube tires with this method.

Rubber cleaning solution:
https://www.amazon.com/Xtra-Seal-Buffering-Solution-32-oz/dp/B002PMPQ78

Rubber patch cement:
https://www.amazon.com/Xtra-Seal-Chemical-Vulcanizing-Cement-oz/dp/B002PMRDTM


----------



## mongeese (May 23, 2017)

Rambler ! Great info and you brought some confidence into the situation. 
This NOS special racer is 28x1 1/8th width. Anyone know of different valve stems for racer tires or do I attempt this one and pray?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 23, 2017)

Leave the tire out in the sun for a couple of hours.


----------



## Rambler (May 23, 2017)

See image for replacement valve stem installation steps.


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (May 25, 2017)

Where can I buy one of these replacement valves??  I need one quickly!

thanks, Pete


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (May 25, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Never installed one, but here's a few NOS valves.
> 
> View attachment 468006 View attachment 468008 View attachment 468010 View attachment 468011



I would like to buy one of the valves.
Pete Allen


----------



## Rambler (May 25, 2017)

Memory Lane Classics has the replacement valve stems and they will ship to you...

Memory Lane Classics
24516 Third Street
Grand Rapids, OH 43522
Phone #:  (419) 832-3040
FAX#: (419) 832-2015
Please call in all inquiries (no faxes).
Business Hours
Monday through Friday
9 AM to 5 PM EST
Saturday
9 AM to Noon EST

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)

Harold (Pete) Allen said:


> I would like to buy one of the valves.
> Pete Allen




Send me your address and it'll be in the mail today


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (May 25, 2017)

thanks and how do I pay you for it?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)

Harold (Pete) Allen said:


> thanks and how do I pay you for it?




You're welcome, no need, Pete 
btw: I edited your name and address out of your reply since this is a public forum.
Here's how to use the "Private Conversation" feature:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/us...e-seller-questions-in-sell-trade-forum.85536/


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (May 25, 2017)

Thanks, Scott...now I can ride in the parade!!  I'll send you a picture.


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (May 31, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> You're welcome, no need, Pete
> btw: I edited your name and address out of your reply since this is a public forum.
> Here's how to use the "Private Conversation" feature:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/us...e-seller-questions-in-sell-trade-forum.85536/



I received the valves yesterday, put the tire out in the sun for a couple hours and inserted it into the tire....it was a struggle but I got it in.  today I will cement it in and leave it set until tomorrow.  Then I will air it up and go for a ride (up the driveway and back).  I thank you, Scott.

Pete


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 11, 2017)

To be continued...........................


----------

